# Average cost per sq ft



## tmpyankee (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello. I'm going to be meeting with painters to decide who to hire to paint a 1600-sf rental house I'm renovating. What's a good rule of thumb to go by for cost-per-square foot? I'm not sure--I've always done all the painting myself.

Here are a few details about the job:
Exterior:
- siding (concrete/asbestos tiles) needs to be pressure-washed
- handle all necessary caulking
- everthing will be primed and receive 2 coats of finish paint
- body will be a light beige color
- trim boards (aluminum) will be painted white
- brick foundation to be painted a complimentary color
- concrete porch pad and 4 concrete steps to be primed/painted
- bead-board porch ceiling to be scraped/sanded
- front and rear doors will scraped/sanded and painted
- metal porch railings to be scraped of loose paint and painted
Interior:
- handle all necessary caulking
- walls and ceilings primed and 2 coats painted same color in eggshell finish
- trim (14 windows, baseboard, no crown) to be primed and 2 coats painted in white satin finish

All paint and caulk and such (Porter, my choice of colors/finishes) to be provided by painter.

I had one painting contractor say he'd do the whole job--in and out, everything as listed above--for $2.75 per square foot. So that would be $4400 for the whole painting project. It seems high. I don't know.

Any advice would be appreciated. THANKS!!!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sounds Like a very good price to me (That's a steal for the amount of work), and he's including the paint too.


----------



## GodFather (Aug 11, 2008)

$4400 for that amount of work is an absolute steal. Make sure that contractor is licensed and insured, get references, and then grab him up before he runs away and rethinks his price.


----------

